# ODB2 Problem With 2000 Altima GXE



## Wacorulz (Aug 16, 2005)

I have went to several shops to renew my state emmissions requirements and get my inspection sticker. My car will not communicate with the diagnostic machine via the OBD2 plug. The shops seem to think it is a blown fuse but I cannot find one that is bad. My check engine light will come on when the key is turned. Doesn't that signal that I have power to the ECM? What could be causing the problem?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the fuses under the hood as well as all the fuses under the dash. I don't have the schematics for a 2000 L30 but I would check the fuses 20 and 25 in the interior fuse panel. You can also check with your local Nissan dealer and ask them in the service department if you can look at the manual for your car.

Troy


----------

